# Piazzetta Monia Installed



## hedgehog (Nov 20, 2012)

Had the Monia installed wile i was at work to day. installer added an extra clean out (ugly) then  left a chit floater in the toilet.

The installers are coming back at my request to remove the top clean out and replace it with an elbow and paint the pipe black

On my end the pad needs to be centered and the wall finished with stone and paint but the stove runs despite the cosmetics  

Quick impressions on the stove....

Very quite
very nice looking in person, and quality fit and finish
nice flame hight , even on low heat settings
Dirty glass after a half a bag of pellets
great set features for time of day use


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 20, 2012)

oh also have to move that receptacle from behind the stove


----------



## imacman (Nov 20, 2012)

And add a good surge protector.   OH, and BTW.......what brand pellet vent is that?  Never seen that before.


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 20, 2012)

no idea , looks cheap to me


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 21, 2012)

nice stove.  congrats.


----------



## gfreek (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like a nice stove...  Originally wanted that style of stove but didn't work out.  Keep us updated on how it performs for ya....


----------



## imacman (Nov 21, 2012)

hedgehog said:


> no idea , looks cheap to me


Are you sure it's approved pellet vent?


----------



## silverfox103 (Nov 21, 2012)

What's up with the taped joints.  Something is definitely not right with that vent pipe.  Hate to tell you but, those guys that installed are hacks.  Why would you put that ugly cleanout where they did.  I'm guessing that's what they had kickin around.  I think I would make them remove that vent and put good quality instead. 

The stove itself looks good.

Good Luck

Tom C.


----------



## thedude110 (Nov 21, 2012)

hedgehog said:


> Had the Monia installed wile i was at work to day. installer added an extra clean out (ugly) then left a chit floater in the toilet.


 
Hope they flush the toilet when they come back to fix the piping -- I agree with others that it looks sketchy.  imacman is right on about the surge protector.

The stove is gorgeous and will make a wonderful addition to your home.  What was the cost installed?


----------



## kykel (Nov 21, 2012)

imacman said:


> Are you sure it's approved pellet vent?


 Looks like oil burner flue pipe


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful Stove...Horrible install!  I may smack the installer upside his head when he came back!


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 21, 2012)

the install company said the stove would come with a wett cert.  so im assuming the pipe used would be up to code/standards.  albeit ugly.

once the top clean out is removed and an elbow installed in its place and painted black im hopeing it will look alot better.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 21, 2012)

I do not know where to begin.

Eric


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 21, 2012)

spill it


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 21, 2012)

Where are you located?  Is this a UL approved stove in the United States?
1.) That pipe is hideous
2.) The installer really put tape on the joints?
3.) What brand is that pipe?

I am almost speechless on this.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 21, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Where are you located? Is this a UL approved stove in the United States?
> 1.) That pipe is hideous
> 2.) The installer really put tape on the joints?
> 3.) What brand is that pipe?
> ...


 
Maybe speechless, but full of implications!!LOL


----------



## imacman (Nov 21, 2012)

Are there any labels on the pipe that you can look at, or even snap a pic & post it......we're all concerned about that install.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Nov 21, 2012)

also is that tape 2" or 1 1/2 " wide  .  if it's 2" it's probably just aluminum vent tape not high temp flue tape .


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 21, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Where are you located? Is this a UL approved stove in the United States?  Canada , Ontario
> 1.) That pipe is hideous Yes
> 2.) The installer really put tape on the joints? Yes
> 3.) What brand is that pipe? I'll look
> ...


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 21, 2012)

imacman said:


> Are there any labels on the pipe that you can look at, or even snap a pic & post it......we're all concerned about that install.


 

Ill check


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 21, 2012)

Also im From Ontario Canada


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 21, 2012)

I do know Canadian Code is much more strict than US code, I am not familiar with it.  I would have them back at your house, asap.

Eric


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 21, 2012)

need some proof that what they used is wrong , besides being ugly


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 21, 2012)

No Sir, you need proof that it was done correctly. Aye!  You live there with your family.  I would hope they come first.

Eric


----------



## hedgehog (Nov 21, 2012)

the install emailed me saying that they installed 

ICC XL vent pipe  

does that sound/look right


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice lookin stove. But I agree with the comments abt the pipe. That really looks like it's home depot furnace pipe with tape over it. What's up with the tape. Yikes.


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.stoves-pipes.com/ICC-EXCEL-6-x-48-103HT-INSULATED-STAINLESS-PIPE-p/icxc6el48.htm


----------



## imacman (Nov 21, 2012)

hedgehog said:


> the install emailed me saying that they installed
> 
> ICC XL vent pipe
> 
> does that sound/look right


Then it should be marked or labeled on the pipe.


----------



## Salty (Nov 21, 2012)

"EXCEL Features EXCEL is tested and listed to the ULC S-629 chimney standard. The ULC standard is generally considered the toughest residential chimney standard in the world. The USA standard requires the chimney to withstand three 10-minute 2100°F chimney fires. The Canadian standard requires the chimney to withstand three 30-minute chimney fires, three times longer than the USA. EXCEL is the only 1 inch wall insulated chimney to pass the ULC standard. EXCEL’s unique thermoplus insulation has an extremely high insulating value that helps to keep flue gasses hot. Creosote won’t condense in a hot flue. EXCEL is the lightest weight insulated chimney of its kind on the market. This low thermal mass enables it to heat up quickly, reducing creosote formation. And EXCEL’s light weight helps make it the easiest chimney to install. EXCEL incorporates continuous blanket insulation into a design which eliminates couplings between lenghts. This means there are no hot spots on the outside, or cool spots on the inside."


----------



## zrtmatos (Nov 26, 2012)

Terrible looking install, 

nice stove...


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 26, 2012)

Are they going to paint the tape too? Can't wait to see that!

You have a lot of money invested in the stove so you should request better looking venting. For just a few more bucks it will be worth it.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 26, 2012)

Beautiful stove..... 

Would love to see more detailed pics of the inside (sides open) and of the burn pot area.


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Nov 26, 2012)

Get your money back.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Beautiful stove.....
> 
> Would love to see more detailed pics of the inside (sides open) and of the burn pot area.


 

Please.  Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.

Eric


----------



## Dagored (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is my Monia. I installed it a week and a half ago. It runs great, but the ash bin is more of an ash tray. It is full after less than a full day of operation. The hopper is pretty small too. If you don't mind tending it, though, it's a great stove. Nice and quiet and hot. Works perfectly, just high maintenance.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats more like it.


----------



## Countryboymo (Dec 4, 2012)

That is a nice install. I would print this picture and give it to the installers and tell them  to make it right. When they are done that if they ever come back and leave a brown trout in the toilet that they will be taking it back with them one way or another.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 5, 2012)

Even using Pellet Vent it looks like a nice install.

Eric


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 5, 2012)

One has to wonder if the installer cant flush a toilet if they are qualified to install an appliance that could burn your home down? You paid good $$$$ money for I am sure a proper and nice looking install.


----------



## zrtmatos (Dec 5, 2012)

Is that the same stove? The background color has changed and everything else too. Looks great!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 5, 2012)

zrtmatos said:


> Is that the same stove? The background color has changed and everything else too. Looks great!


 
No!


----------



## BradH70 (Dec 5, 2012)

The OP seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 5, 2012)

Probably in lock up for beating his dealer with andiron when he went to the shop to talk to him!!


----------



## zrtmatos (Dec 5, 2012)

And who would blame him...


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 5, 2012)

im still here but i need to work on the room a bit more.  i have some tile work to finish as well as paint.


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 5, 2012)

Dagored said:


> Here is my Monia. I installed it a week and a half ago. It runs great, but the ash bin is more of an ash tray. It is full after less than a full day of operation. The hopper is pretty small too. If you don't mind tending it, though, it's a great stove. Nice and quiet and hot. Works perfectly, just high maintenance.
> View attachment 83816


 

i empty my ash bin once a week.  what pellets are you burning?  im not burning more then 5 bags a week BTW

does your glass get really dirty really fast?


----------



## Dagored (Dec 6, 2012)

I am burning New England pellets, about 1.5 bags a day. If I don't clean it out daily, the tiny ash bin overflows when I do take it out. 

Glass gets kinda dirty, but not too bad. Maybe all my ash is going into the tray ;-)


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Dec 6, 2012)

gotta add that stove to my top best looking small footprinted stove list!!

Ecoteck Fransesca
Bosca Spirit 500
Piazzetta Monia
Enviro Mini-A


----------



## bay state stove shop (Dec 12, 2012)

I sell Piazzetta pellet stoves in massachusetts. In order to get a higher efficiency rating they had to slow down the amount of air coming into the stove which is also the air wash. Thats the reason the glass gets dirty easier. I absolutely love this stove and I will post some install pics soon. highly recommended


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a quick question are you guys meaning Palazetti?


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Dec 12, 2012)

That is ICC pipe it is pretty good pipe, I am not sure why they would use the tape unless they figured it would leak smoke.....The ICC pipe has the red rubber high temp seal inside of it so I have yet to see them leak smoke so the tape has me very confused.


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 12, 2012)

ya i think my first installer was being overly cautious with the tape.

and the brand is Piazzetta .  not many sites out there with info.  Anyone know a online parts supplier?


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Dec 12, 2012)

That stove looks just like the Palazetti Which we sell they are great stoves not sure if it is the same company our stove are italian


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good luck with Piazzetta. Hope you never need a repair part.


----------



## hedgehog (Dec 12, 2012)

Ironhorse74 said:


> Good luck with Piazzetta. Hope you never need a repair part.


 

ya thanks, oh and i hope you dont get shingles


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hedgehog, Piazzetta has been in the US market twice. First time was in the 80's dealers were left hanging with broken stoves and no parts to fix. They went running back to Italy with their tail between their legs. Screwed the dealers. They were in the US market 5 years ago with gas fireplaces. Broken parts and the units would not work. Ran back to Italy with their tails between their legs again. 

I sense a pattern here


----------



## Danny Cathcart (Dec 13, 2012)

Ironhorse74 said: ↑
Good luck with Piazzetta. Hope you never need a repair part.​ 
*"hedgehog - ya thanks, oh and i hope you dont get shingles"*

Where's the love? I guess you're just not feeling it. This forum from my view is all about give and take. Some folks are a lot better at giving then they are at taking. Then again, some are as good at taking as they are at giving.

Peace my friend


----------



## Donald Duck (Dec 17, 2012)

I installed my Monia (Burgandy color) last week and fired it up on Friday evening.  And we love it!  We have a small house in NH (circa 1938) and it easily heats the entire first floor!  I still have to play around with the settings/programming to make the best use of a bag of pellets.  I used the specs in the owner's manual for the install specs and Duravent pipe for a corner installation, so you can't even see the vent pipe in the room where it was installed.


----------



## HotTamale (Oct 8, 2013)

Donald Duck said:


> I installed my Monia (Burgandy color) last week and fired it up on Friday evening.  And we love it!  We have a small house in NH (circa 1938) and it easily heats the entire first floor!  I still have to play around with the settings/programming to make the best use of a bag of pellets.  I used the specs in the owner's manual for the install specs and Duravent pipe for a corner installation, so you can't even see the vent pipe in the room where it was installed.


Just received my Grey Monia, but hate the tile multi colored floor pad, going to trade in for square piece of black granite. 

Question for Donald Duck
Did you receive the regular silver piping along with the unit anyway before going with Black Duravent piping? Don't know why these pellet stoves are coming with basement silver piping instead of something more admirable for the living room.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Oct 9, 2013)

Close cousin to my Palazzetti, beautiful stove, shoot the installer


----------



## Donald Duck (Oct 9, 2013)

HotTamale said:


> Just received my Grey Monia, but hate the tile multi colored floor pad, going to trade in for square piece of black granite.
> 
> Question for Donald Duck
> Did you receive the regular silver piping along with the unit anyway before going with Black Duravent piping? Don't know why these pellet stoves are coming with basement silver piping instead of something more admirable for the living room.


I ordered just the stove, the piping was a separate purchase.  Duravent can be purchased individual pieces at the home depot or as an install kit.


----------



## imacman (Oct 9, 2013)

HotTamale said:


> .......Don't know why these pellet stoves are coming with basement silver piping instead of something more admirable for the living room.



You can save quite a bit of $$ buying it as plain galvanized and then paint it with satin Hi-Heat spray paint.  Just needs to be pickled with vinegar before painting.  Did mine 5 yrs ago and saved a lot of $$.....paint looks as good today as it did then.


----------



## HotTamale (Oct 9, 2013)

imacman said:


> You can save quite a bit of $$ buying it as plain galvanized and then paint it with satin Hi-Heat spray paint.  Just needs to be pickled with vinegar before painting.  Did mine 5 yrs ago and saved a lot of $$.....paint looks as good today as it did then.


Pickled in vinegar?? Wtf How did you pickle the piping? Or do you just wet them down with a sponge in vinegar?
What does the vinegar do?
Thanks


----------



## HotTamale (Oct 9, 2013)

Donald Duck said:


> I ordered just the stove, the piping was a separate purchase.  Duravent can be purchased individual pieces at the home depot or as an install kit.


Thanks...are you burning a bag per day/night or more?


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Oct 10, 2013)

How do you pickle something that's not a pickle


----------



## Premier Fireplace MI (Oct 10, 2013)

They do make black pipe just saying...horrible install it is a sharp stove though. The paint will peel at the points it is taped. Have them get the black pipe. ICC is a great pipe there wood pipe is the best.


----------

